# Sig 226 Elite - Nitron or All Stainless



## guitarguy (Mar 29, 2009)

Found a new Sig 226 Elite in Nitron finish and put it on hold. Question - how does the Nitron finish hold up compared to the all stainless version of the Elite? Some folks say they have had trouble, some say it's ok. Don't want to buy the Sig and watch the Nitron deteriorate and ruin the look. The Nitron version is 8 oz. lighter than the all stainless, but still weighs in at 34 oz. Sure could use some help. Thanks all.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

The Nitron has a aluminum frame. Which accounts for the lighter weight. I can't say how durable the finish will be. As I have never tried it. I went all stainless for 2 reasons. I like the extra weight and stainless is easy to care for. If it gets scratched, polish it out.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a 226 with the Nitron finish. It is lighter and that makes it a little more carry friendly. I'd like to get one in stainless though. The reason I got the one I did was the price was just way too good to pass up. Really you can't go wrong either way though. After all..it's still going to be a Sig:smt023


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm looking for an P220 Elite Stainless because of the aluminum frame. I have a P229 Equinox, and while it's a great handgun, the aluminum frame simply does not hold its finish well. I have the same problem with the CZ P-01. My guess is the aluminum alloy is a little softer than steel so nicks and scratches are more evident. I'll post some pics in the next few days of what I'm talking about. Both my P229 Eq. and my CZ P-01 have wear on the corners, nothing you can see from a few feet away but very evident upon close inspection. I also have a S&W 1076 that I've taken around the block a few times and visually there are virtually no marks.

To be fair, EDCs are going to see more abuse than safe queens, but I'd still like a stainless steel frame in an effort to avoid anymore wear on my aluminum frame finishes. The real question you have to ask yourself is whether or not it's going to bother you.

[Edit]: I should also add the advertised Sig Nitron Finish on current production handguns is for the slide only, I don't think they make any claim their frames are also Nitron-coated; they certainly do not look the same.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Here are the pix; it figures the focus was being stubborn so you can't really make out the wear, but I assure you they're there. I've circled them in green; they look like flash reflections, and they probably are, but it's off bare aluminum and NOT off the finish.

A couple things:
-this pic is beyond huge, ballpark of 30 megs (bmp format), so I'll just link it
-wearpoints are most evident around the P229 magwell; I just noticed this while setting up the shot
-the outer wearpoints are on the front of the left side of the frame (yea I'm a southpaw)

http://www.judecca.org/my_EDCs/aluminum_frame_wear.bmp


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow man...one word...JPEG :smt082

I have a 229(.40) and 226 (9mm) and don't have that problem with either. Admitted I don't carry the 226 much but the 229 is on me pretty often and has nothing like that. I've only had the 229 for about a year though.

It's true that with a stainless weapon you wont get holster wear the same as a finished weapon but the way I see it is I can (and might just for the heck of it) put a new finish on them. That Duracoat stuff is just really fun to work with and the idea of having a weapon unlike anyone else around me is very appealing. True though you don't want to have to deal with it then stainless is the way to go. Stainless is usually more expensive for a reason.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

literaltrance said:


> I'm looking for an P220 Elite Stainless because of the aluminum frame.


The elite stainless is ALL stainless. Frame and slide.


----------

